# Blocking Porn using OpenDNS



## Gillers (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi,

Basically I want to block porn and other sexual sites being viewed on the main house computer(PC) but there are 2 of us with laptops in the house and I don't want porn/adult sites to be blocked from the two laptops.

Is it possbile to configure OpenDNS to just block porn/adult sites from the one computer?

Thanks :wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Configure OpenDNS on the computer and not on the router, you can control it on a per-computer basis.


----------

